# "The New, New Testament" -- have you seen this yet?



## reaganmarsh (Sep 9, 2011)

Home Page

Wow...just, wow.


----------



## Rufus (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't really get what it's supposed to be, however this doesn't look like its anything to worry about. I've got to say there's a lot of odd stuff on the internet.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, the website gave me an instant headache. That blazing graphic makes it pretty hard to read.

But I read some of the selected passages. There's no point reading them--they are atrocious. 

It's not even a paraphrase--more like the notes of some guy's meditation while staring too long at a bright light bulb. Or something. . . .


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 10, 2011)

OK, to spare everyone from having to look at the awful blinding background, here is a sample:



> John 12, 46-50
> 46 "I am the new Light that has come into the world. Believing me opens your eyes and hearts to this new Light. 47 And even if you hear my Message and don't follow it, I will not judge you; because I did not come into this world to judge, but simply to Love. 48 Whoever does not believe me and follow my Message; does not follow their own heart – because we are all One. Those who do not see and experience this oneness will feel judged, because judgment tries to separate unity. 49 I speak to you from my Unity with Dad. He has told me everything I should say. 50 His words bring Divine Life; that is why I say just what he told me to."


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 10, 2011)

The fact that the quotes are from, "Christian person, Catholic Bishop, Person with ties to India and Hinduism, Couple with a Mormon background, and A Seeker"... should be a good enough indication that this is not worth looking at! Yes, one is from a "Protestant Minister", but really, it could be Rob Bell-like character and I would hint at saying... perhaps that is not a fitting title for him. 

Raymond, I agree, the graphics are awful!

Also on the home page:


> Very different from other New Testaments, this is not the work of scholars but of a simple believer who was asked by Jesus and the original authors of the New Testament to rewrite this as they want it to be today. Many may have trouble with this concept, the scribe himself being one of them. It is very hard for us to believe that “everything is possible with God.” (Mark 10, 27).



From the "scribe's" video:


> Just try it. You'll like it. It's different from what you've heard, but it's not different from what I've said. There's nothing new there...



Isn't it called the new new testament? Sounds new to me!

Thanks for the  +


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 10, 2011)

But, but his spirit guide told him he is God. I'm sure glad that was cleared up.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess his spirit guide is very close to him, as in a familiar spirit guide, perhaps?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 10, 2011)

I figured it would be good for a laugh. And, there are bound to be some of our people in our churches who will come across it and wonder. Forewarned is forearmed...

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Sep 10, 2011)

I feel like I'm looking at the sun when reading on that website.

Simply blasphemous. God forbid this "translation" ever becomes "mainstream".


----------



## bookslover (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, the guy's got the required white bushy beard and the white bushy eyebrows. What more could you ask for than that? Heh...


----------



## bookslover (Sep 10, 2011)

OK, trundling around the internet a little on this guy...

Here - Unity Church of Lawrence Home, click on "education" and then "Sunday lessons and meditations" then scroll down some - you can hear this guy give a "meditation" and a "talk". In his "talk," he says that he left the Roman Catholic Church in the 1990s. He also declared that the Apostle John is his "spirit guide," and that, in 2001, Jesus told him He wanted him to "re-channel" the New Testament. He is also familiar, says he, with that bilious book, _A Course in Miracles_ (The link is to the Unity Church of Lawrence, Kansas, by the way.)

That's the most specific information I have. From other sources, he *may* have been born in 1941 (which would make him 70 this year - he looks about that old in his video). He *may* have been the pastor of Christ the King Roman Catholic Church in South Bend, Indiana, from 1974 to 1978. He *may* be the author of a book called _Desert Shaman: A Catholic Bishop's Vision Quest_.

That's as much as I've been able to dig up about this guy - he's an ex-Roman Catholic Priest who's gone New Age...


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 10, 2011)

reaganmarsh said:


> I figured it would be good for a laugh. And, there are bound to be some of our people in our churches who will come across it and wonder. Forewarned is forearmed...
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!



It's not that funny given that this guy has given himself over to Satan in a particularly sinister and deliberate way.

Hopefully even the most untaught in our churches would know to steer clear of this.

Thanks for telling us about it, anyway.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 13, 2011)

Peairtach, 

You're right, it's not funny, and I apologize for appearing to mock sin or take it lightly. Thank you for the gentle rebuke. I wrote quickly and should have considered better what I said; I want to hate sin, not laugh at it. I will strive to be more conscious of what I write.

Bookslover, thanks for the background information on who this guy is. I will pray for his salvation and for my own growth in grace. 

I'm thankful for brothers who will speak truth. That's one thing I love about the PB.

Grace and peace.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Sep 13, 2011)

Fundamentally unsound.


----------

